# Will MP stick to CP?



## KatieShephard (Nov 19, 2014)

Will MP stick to a CP that has already set up/hardened, or cured?  Think of icing you would put on a cake that's already made....like that.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd be interested in knowing this too. I'd really like to use some flower petals from my garden on the tops of my soap, but we all know what happens to those. I wonder if a thin "frosting" of clear MP on top would block the effect of the lye and allow petals not to turn black?


----------



## KatieShephard (Nov 20, 2014)

Anybody?


----------



## AMyers (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks like you'll just have to try it and report back so we can all have an answer


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 20, 2014)

I read cp imbeds that have set up and cured like soap balls etc, have a hard time sticking and cracking issues etc etc when attempting to embed.

Don't know, but it's been in the back of my mind since I have a pound of soap shreds needing to become confetti soap.

Other than that, I'm useless in helping on this. 

Sorry!


----------



## KatieShephard (Nov 20, 2014)

AMyers said:


> Looks like you'll just have to try it and report back so we can all have an answer



This might be what I have to do!  I was thinking of trying to draw on designs or pipe on designs or something.  My mind wanders   Ever since I saw the thread on brush embroidery I've been thinking about this.


----------



## lsg (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, Soap Queen has a tutorial on it.

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/cold-process-soap/holiday-creatures-soap-tutorial/


----------



## AutismArtisan (Nov 27, 2014)

I use it to mimic honey, coloured, fragranced...helps keep oats, glitter or other inclusions in place. 

Hope this helps.


----------

